# RecipeDB - Tripel



## manticle (16/6/10)

Tripel  Ale - Belgian Tripel  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes FG closer to 1012. -Wey vienna is Dingeman's biscuit although the vienna might be a reasonable substitute. UPDATE THE DATABASE PLEASE.Calcium sulphate and calcium chloride additions to suit your water.My water chemistry is a little bit stab in the dark but you are trying to push both malt and hops. -Mash high and long: 67/68 (or even higher) and 90 minutes minimum. Really enjoying the balance this is bringing to beers. - Candi sugar should be added in increments AFTER the initial primary has wound down or you will get methylated spirits. Mine was around 800g total with 200 added to the boil then 200 added every few days after primary had slowed to a murmur.-Candi sugar was slight yellow, homemade. I prefer to melt the sugar in a dry pan (use white for this), stir like crazy so it doesn't burn then add boiling water when it's all melted. Needs attention at the beginning but so much quicker than making a reduced sugar syrup and a better flavour. NB: Add water slowly and watch out for spitting - angle pan away from face. I also used orange zest and juice for my acid addition. No idea if it's necessary but there is a delicious slight marmalade flavour in the brew (could be hop related too).-At 2 weeks or even 4 regardless of being carbonated, this brew tastes awful. Bananas and hot alc. Also pretty average even after a week or more CC and a good length in primary and secondary. After 6 weeks bottled, all the flavours smooth out and you get a lovely mild citrus, malty brew with a bitter finish.-Dry hop with 10-20g styrian goldings AFTER the final Gravity reached (following candi additions). I cold condition almost everything - cc can be done in conjunction with the dry hopping.-Build a proper sized starter or use a couple of packs - this is a reasonable gravity brew although the actual OG will be lower due to the fact the sugar goes in later. Calculate accordingly   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    0.25 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.1 kg JWM Caramalt     0.8 kg Candi Sugar (clear)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    40 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 20mins)    20 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)    10 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     4000 ml Wyeast Labs 1214 - Belgian Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.081 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.021 (calc)   Bitterness 51.1 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 7.84%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## manticle (16/6/10)

Brewing notes:

-Wey vienna is Dingeman's biscuit although the vienna might be a reasonable substitute. UPDATE THE DATABASE PLEASE.

-Mash: 2g CaSo4
2g CaCO3
1g CaCl

Boil: 2g CaSo4
2g CaCO3
1g CaCl

My water chemistry is a little bit stab in tha dark so adjust if you know more than me. You are trying to push both malt and hops though.

-Mash high and long: 67/68 (or even higher) and 90 minutes minimum. Really enjoying the balance this is bringing to beers.

- Candi sugar should be added in increments AFTER the initial primary has wound down or you will get methylated spirits. Mine was around 800g total with 200 added to the boil then 200 added every few days after primary had slowed to a murmur.

-Candi sugar was slight yellow, homemade. I prefer to melt the sugar in a dry pan (use white for this), stir like crazy so it doesn't burn then add boiling water when it's all melted. Needs attention at the beginning but so much quicker than making a reduced sugar syrup and a better flavour. NB: Add water slowly and watch out for spitting - angle pan away from face. I also used orange zest and juice for my acid addition. No idea if it's necessary but there is a delicious slight marmalade flavour in the brew (could be hop related too).

-At 2 weeks or even 4 regardless of being carbonated, this brew tastes awful. Bananas and hot alc. Also pretty average even after a week or more CC and a good length in primary and secondary. After 6 weeks bottled, all the flavours smooth out and you get a lovely mild citrus, malty brew with a bitter finish.

-Dry hop with 10-20g styrian goldings AFTER the final Gravity reached (following candi additions). I cold condition almost everything - cc can be done in conjunction with the dry hopping.

-Build a proper sized starter or use a couple of packs - this is a reasonable gravity brew although the actual OG will be lower due to the fact the sugar goes in later. Calculate accordingly.


----------



## manticle (16/6/10)

Also FG closer to 1012. Missed the edit allowed time. My software calculates the IBU to be around 37/38.


----------



## barto1308 (16/6/10)

manticle said:


> Also FG closer to 1012. Missed the edit allowed time. My software calculates the IBU to be around 37/38.



You dont know how glad I am to hear you say that a tripel tastes like poo for a least a few weeks. I tried a bottle of mine after only 8 days, and thought it tasted like Gluhwein! Maybe there is hope for it yet! I was always going to give it 4-8 weeks, but I couldnt help myself. Re-crossing my fingers now, though I may have stuffed it when a malfunctioning immersion heater went rogue and bumped temps up way high for a day (30+!!) Can a beer recover from fusels if left long enough?


----------



## manticle (16/6/10)

I have made similar recipes before with hot alc that stayed no matter how long it conditioned. I tried to do everything right with this one and so was disappointed when first tastings suggested this one had it. However it has completely disappeared.

The brewing notes suggest everything I was ever advised - sugar in stages, not all at once.

Also I forgot to mention - I kept my ferment temps low, despite people suggesting that belgians need a high temp later to push esters. This was between 17 and 20 the whole time.


----------

